# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Triple Dream/Lucid

## 2Worlds

Hello, 

    I am new to these forums. 'll keep this brief as on occasion I  find that listening to the details of other peoples dreams can be tedious.

  I have had lucid dreams on and off for twenty years now, they spike and tend to cluster. I've also had dreams on a metaphysical level that I still have yet to work through and come to terms with.  There is more but I promised to keep this brief. One last thing I feel is important to mention about me.. I hate the word psychic, intuitive is a better description of me (energy-frequency-resonence).  the intent of this paragraph is to lay a foundation.

  Now.... I've had a dream within a dream on numerous  occasions, some lucid some not.

     Last night was my 1st experience with  a "triple" dream.  3 layered dreams with the 3rd (bottom dream) a nightmare and lucid... I was aware and controlling that bottom dream as best I could from the second or middle dream. 

   I would like to share more but I don't have time. I wanted to get this post up while the emotions are still raw and before I change my mind.

  Anyone else have this happen? Please don't one up me with a quadruple dream, this is a lot to absorb.. : )  Best.

----------


## DILDo

I remember seeing someone post that it is impossible to have layered dreams like that. It may appear, but you cant "fall asleep while you're dreaming". Though I do wish that was true though cause that would be badass. ;]

----------


## cytotoxicT

I have dreams within dreams all the time. Often when I am trying to DEILD, I will have false awakenings and just try to fall back asleep immediately. I then feel a transition into a new dream (vibrations, ect.), and after awhile I can "awaken" back into the original FA with the same DCs and environment. 

Three dreams seems pretty cool. I would like to hear the longer story. What do you mean you were aware and controlling the bottom dream from the others? Could you control your body in multiple dreams?  ::shock::

----------


## Puffin

I've had some non-lucids where I've been half-awake and experiencing a 'dream' in my vision, controlling it while maintaining awareness of what was around me. I think it's similar to what you've described, but it didn't feel like another dream entirely, just a situation where it seems like a separate, deeper dream.

----------


## 2Worlds

> I have dreams within dreams all the time. Often when I am trying to DEILD, I will have false awakenings and just try to fall back asleep immediately. I then feel a transition into a new dream (vibrations, ect.), and after awhile I can "awaken" back into the original FA with the same DCs and environment. 
> 
> Three dreams seems pretty cool. I would like to hear the longer story. What do you mean you were aware and controlling the bottom dream from the others? Could you control your body in multiple dreams?




QUOTE=cytotoxicT;1708588]I have dreams within dreams all the time. Often when I am trying to DEILD, I will have false awakenings and just try to fall back asleep immediately. I then feel a transition into a new dream (vibrations, ect.), and after awhile I can "awaken" back into the original FA with the same DCs and environment. 

Hey there,

   It's funny (not really) but I posted the same post to another thread and had a user slam my post and infer I was an idiot. Anyway...  I'm copying and pasting my response to them below my response to you as it better explains my experience and goes in to detail..  Sorry for the “layered” reply. : )  Here is a link to that thread. Just st got an error. Need to be a member for 7 days before I'm allowed to post links in forums. The thread is "have you ever had a dream within a dream".


cytotoxicT,

  To answer your question about 'controlling dreams". For me personally I seem to have varying degrees of lucidity and control in any given dream. My litmus test so to speak when I find my self in a dream and think or know I'm dreaming, I try to put my hand through a wall (not punch but insert). Sometimes it works and other times not. I’ll try other stuff that would could not be possible in the “real” world if that does not work.

   If in fact I am successful with the arm thing  or whatever other stupid human tricks I can think of : )  and providing it's not a nightmare or there’s not some feeling of negativity... Let the games begin! : )  Yes I can control by body but it’s quite draining emotionally and for lack of a better word "physically" (in the dream).  Those dreams don’t last that long but I’m working on it. No I can’t control my body or bodies concurrently but in this last dream I did in the second and third individually while ascending, not descending.

I'm really curious. Do you have these dreams often? Have you noticed any trigger in your daily routine or any pattern? In general how do you feel emotionally after waking from such a dream? A lot more questions but I don’t want this to feel like a homework assignment. : ) One more, Is the a new phenomena to you or have you always had a higher awareness re: your dreams? Have a good one, look forward to your reply. 


Below is a reply by Supernova to my original post in another thread. The Boldface txt is how this person closed their comment. The idiot reference prompted a rather lengthy response 



Originally Posted by 2Worlds 
I would be reluctant to draw any conclusions.
Realy? Cause, you seem to have made up your mind there.

Anyway, that conclusion is based on the idea that everything in a dream requires your attention to exist...which, if you look at the way dreams work, is a pretty well-supported conclusion. The "other layer" of the dream can't exist if you're not there to experience it, so for the time that you're in the "lower layer", the "upper layer" doesn't exist, thus is really is just one dream.
	Share
*Originally Posted by sloth 
One cannot be sure of anything. Believing that one is sure of something does not make it so, and the possibility ALWAYS remains that he is wrong.

How do you think i feel having to live in the same country as these idiots?
 Originally Posted by siuol* 

My response:

If I walk down 3 steps and I'm focused on where I place my foot on the 3rd step while standing on the 2nd, I'm not thinking about the 1st step but I know it was there (recall). When I turn around to go back up the steps I'm looking at the 1st and 2nd steps. The top step is in my peripheral vision, familiar and right where I left it (so to speak). 

My bottom dream was lucid and aware of my middle dream. In my middle dream I was sharing a hotel room with my mom and had fallen asleep on one of the 2 beds in that room. In my bottom lucid dream and a nightmare, I intentionally made or tried to make audible noises (vocal) to my middle dream with the hope my Mom would wake me up as I knew I was asleep in my middle dream and wanted to get the hell out of that nightmare in the 3rd (bottem)

She did not and I awoke in that hotel room and saw her looking at me. I then remembered in that dream that it was just that, a dream... I regret not writing down the top or 1st dream but I then made an effort to awake from that (middle - hotel room dream) and awoke in another dream where I and was the same dream that started this whole thing (recall). It was familiar and I had perfect recall of the other 2 dreams. I then woke up at home (real world) and my girlfriend said I had been moaning. Bottom dream up. Maybe sideways but I feel my definition better describes “my” experience. Close your eyes and try to feel what I felt.

Call it what you will. We can run circles with semantics but these dreams peeled away like an onion. All familiar and lucid when passing through each dream where I was asleep and dreaming in those dreams. 

Now, you don't know me, inferred i was idiot, asked no questions, and are simply parroting a commonly accepted "belief" based on what? I see no reference to a personal experience. What is the scale of measure? Physics, EEG's, Philosophy, Religion. Perhaps a slide rule? What recipe or tools support your conclusion and dismiss any other possibilities? I'm totally open to being wrong as it means I would have learned something. You however, and I'm repeating myself asked no questions, posted your reply within minutes of my post (indicates no thought or reflection) and could care less about the details or subtle nuances.

Do you know what a fractal is? Particle string theory - M factor and its implications? Are dimensions linear? Is Meditation a linear process? Karma? Which religion is right? If a person is blind at birth can you "show" me what a dream might look like to them? Food for thought, there is so much we don’t know. The possibilities are endless. These questions are rhetorical .

If a tree falls in a forest and no one is there to hear it... It does make a noise and it did happen. (e=mc squared, mass and energy). Don’t know why I threw that in but I feel it’s relevant. Am I missing something? Can you be constructive or is everyone who does not subscribe to your point of view an idiot. No agenda and all egos aside. My mind is open as I only desire to grow as a person, not stagnate and be led by the masses. Question everything, not just authority. 

I’ve tried to be as succinct as possible, If I’ve put my foot in my mouth it won’t be the 1st time. I invite questions and hope to begin a sincere dialog. However I will not be put in a defensive position again nor will I try to qualify myself. It is what it is. It was an experience and a feeling. No more no less. I'm done.....

BTW - Anyone who feels compelled to answer and throw up a post within an hour of reading this, don't. Digest what i've said. Put your reflex in check, keep an open mind and be constructive. Better yet, sleep on it... : )

----------


## cytotoxicT

> cytotoxicT,
> 
>   To answer your question about 'controlling dreams". For me personally I seem to have varying degrees of lucidity and control in any given dream. My litmus test so to speak when I find my self in a dream and think or know I'm dreaming, I try to put my hand through a wall (not punch but insert). Sometimes it works and other times not. Ill try other stuff that would could not be possible in the real world if that does not work.
> 
>    If in fact I am successful with the arm thing  or whatever other stupid human tricks I can think of : )  and providing it's not a nightmare or theres not some feeling of negativity... Let the games begin! : )  Yes I can control by body but its quite draining emotionally and for lack of a better word "physically" (in the dream).  Those dreams dont last that long but Im working on it. No I cant control my body or bodies concurrently but in this last dream I did in the second and third individually while ascending, not descending.
> 
> I'm really curious. Do you have these dreams often? Have you noticed any trigger in your daily routine or any pattern? In general how do you feel emotionally after waking from such a dream? A lot more questions but I dont want this to feel like a homework assignment. : ) One more, Is the a new phenomena to you or have you always had a higher awareness re: your dreams? Have a good one, look forward to your reply.



I would LD naturally every few months starting from when I was in middle school. Every since I found this site and starting actively trying to LD the frequency has jumped to a few every week. The "dream within a dream" stuff started once I starting using DEILD. 

Your arm/wall is a reality check, and there are many similar methods to do that. People often try to stick their finger though the other palm. I pinch my nose in a dream and see if I can still breathe. In real life, I cant get any air through, but in a dream Im still breathing. 

When you say "these dreams" do you mean ones that feel multi level or just LDs in general? 

I feel normal waking up from multi level dreams. I dont think it is really going deeper into your subconscious or any of the inception stuff, so it feels like normal dreaming. It is more like I try to fall asleep in a dream, and with my eyes closed a new scene eventually appears. And because I expect subconsciously to "wake up" back in the earlier dream environment, that is what is formed. I am usually not lucid at the lightest levels so I believe whole-heartedly that I will wake up there.

I dont really have triggers that allow me to dream within a dream. It is just when I am able to realize a DEILD opportunity. 

I guess I may have higher awareness just because I LD naturally (not very common) and picked up on some techniques pretty quickly. When I have multi level dreams, it usually comes when I assume I am awake and trying to DEILD. I then become lucid once a dream scene forms around me. If I knew I was dreaming at first I wouldnt try to fall asleep. haha. So awareness doesnt necessarily cause the different levels.

I have to finish this up now. If you have any more questions, feel free to ask.

----------


## TheCh0zenOn3

Hey.

So I just had a triple dream. Two times last night. The second dream on the first one and the first dream on the second one were the same. By the second dream on the second dream I realized I was dreaming and tried to wake myself up only entering another dream. This experience was... unexpected. But I am coping with it. 

I'm sure it's a normal phenomenon but three years later. I'm sure it's not a problem for you anymore. (;

Cheers.

----------


## PercyLucid

Not to piss you off with a quadruple dream, but I think this might be a good read for you. I was challenged to do 4 layers, all 4 lucid.

These were the results:

13.02.2011The moon wipes me out from a LD induced within a LD induced within a LD induced within a LD from WILD. (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I woke up about 2am in the morning to write down some fragments from my previous dream. I was planning to move to my reclining chair to Astral Project, but I decided to WILD instead to some weird favor I was asked.  

Vibrations trigged pretty fast and I was tempted to pass on the LD thing and induce Astral Projection, but I wanted to complete the goal, so I decided to not to project.

A few seconds later, I had a false awakening in my room.  The dream was fuzzy so I decided to make my dream stable.  It was night and it was beautiful.  I felt a flight would be nice before doing anything, but I just flew within my room to go back to sleep, in my own room.
After a few seconds of flight, the dream was pretty stable, so I decided to lay down in my bed in order to try to WILD within a lucid dream.
I laid down in my dream bed and focused I wanted to WILD within the dream to enter another dream. I almost woke up, but I moved my eyes and the dream became stable again.  I attempted a second time, with success and without waking up.

 
 
 
I had a FA in a different room.  I was in a big house and my bed looked also different, it was greenish. I did not have any specific feelings, other than my regular feeling from a lucid.  I did not feel like I was in a deeper connection with my self.  This was a second level of dream within a dream.  The dream was stable, so I attempted a second WILD.  Once more, I laid down in my dream-dream bed and felt a shock around my entire dream body.


 
 
I had another FA inside a pyramid.  I was still lucid and I wondered why the hell I was inside a pyramid.  My "bed" was the lid of a sarcophagus from some pharaoh who I had no idea who was.  My dream was still stable and I realized I was in the third level.  I was asked to do a waking WILD and three WILDS more in the LD, so I had one more to go.  I still had the same feeling, control and personality from previous dreams, with perfect waking recall and also recall from what I have been doing since lucid.
I laid down in my dream-dream-dream bed and focused in entering deeper in the dream.


 
 
I had another FA in another room. I checked my hands to make sure I did not blew the progress.  My index finger was really thin and long, so I succeeded.  I was in the fourth level as I was asked to.  I was still myself, with my same personality and my same dream body.  I did not feel deeper nor connected with myself, I felt like a regular lucid dream.
As I was done with the tasks, I decided to look for Amity.  I exited my room hoping to find her.  Instead I found a guy who was my dad.  My dad was pissed at me for some reason.  I knew he was a dream character and I was aware that my psychic powers were greater in a dream.  I wanted to have a PSI Ball fight with my dad and cause him a big headache.  I was in a big room and he started to ask me a lot of questions.  A female DC also started to ask me questions in order to see what was wrong with me that I did not get along with my jerk dad.  I did not feel like wasting valuable time in the dream.  

I exited my house, along with a couple more dream characters.  It was night and suddenly the moon turned red and threw a fireball at us.  I decided to follow the dream instead of controlling it.  I wanted to see where my subconscious was going to take me.  Someone told me that I belonged in a different dream, so the moon was going to try to make that happen. 

The moon obliterated all the DC that were with me.  I saw the moon turning green. When the moon was green, it would poison me.  Also, the moon turned blue, if you made eye contact with it, you would become paralyzed.  The moon could turn black and a big whirlwind appeared from it, sucked you into it and brought you to the previous dream.  

I explored these odd dreamworld while the moon was randomly changing within these colors.  Sometimes it turned on its regular color, which made it become harmless.  

I suddenly got to a place where I could see a lot of DC.  They were for a Nintendo event for some sort.  I wondered what my subconscious had for me. I jumped the line and a guy asked me for my member card.  I though if I opened my wallet, I would pull one, so I did.  He also asked me for my ID. I tried to search for my ID while the moon was aiming at me and turned red.  I did not want the moon to hit me, so I ran from there.  The moon when was red it looked like this:







However, the red colors where very intense, very bright and then, a cloud of fire approached at me.  I ran and hided somewhere.  All the DCs did not seem to care.  I entered a small kiosk, it was not bigger as a voting booth.  I realized it was a Gamestop and I could purchase videogames swiping my card in a machine.  I saw a Bowser, a Mario and Yoshi painted next to the keypad.  I wondered what games my subconscious made, but I could hear fire from the moon, so i left.

As I was walking, I avoided a fireball in the last second, when I witnesses the moon turning green and throwing me a cloud of green poison.  The moon looked like:







I saw the cloud of green poison on me, I jumped to hide in a plant, and I could see how the poison killed the plant.  I was fine so I left the place.  The moon was white, looking normal.  I saw from the far distance the moon changing, but it was not attacking me.  I observed how the moon turned black and absorbed someone.

I was flying by a lake.  I am positive it was the Michigan Lake. It looked like it, like if I was in Chicago.  Suddenly, I saw the reflection of the moon in the lake.  It was a blue reflection and I looked to the moon.  It is impossible for me to imitate what I saw on Photoshop.  It was an extremely beautiful and shinny blue.  It was bright as light, but it was blue.  It was also semi transparent, but it was so beautiful.  I was amazed for such a beautiful moon my mind created.  I wanted to enjoy this moon with Amity, so I tried to summon her.  While I started thinking about her and staring at such amazing blue moon, I realized I was paralyzed and recalled that eye contact with a blue moon induced paralysis.  I tried to regain control of my dream when suddenly, the moon switched to its black, absorption mode, color:







A huge whirlwind came from the moon and hited me in a spit second. I traveled at a high speed towards the moon. And lost imaginary.

I had a FA in the pyramid, the previous place I was before WILDing to a deeper dream.  However, now there were people with me.  I entered a chamber and I had my Tarot Deck with me.  A DC wanted to see it. She also had a Tarot deck, so I asked to see hers.  I tried to channel and ask the Tarot a question, however, I do not recall the question.  I cannot remember the first card, but the second one was called, "Bent Spoon and Fork."  The image of the card was a lot of bent spoons and forks, bent with psychokinesis.  I tried to channel and figure the meaning of the card without realizing that I was looking at the card too much.

I had a FA in a weird room, a room where I did a WILD on previous dreams.  I exited the room and the quality of the dream was decreasing dramatically.  I went to the restroom and tried to make the dream stable.

I had another FA in my room.  I was back in the first level.  My dream quality was terrible and I doubted I would have enough time to meet Amity.  I felt I was not going to recover the dream at all.  I tried to focus on Astral Projection within my lucid dream, but I woke up.

----------

